# Painting a Woodstove Brick Hearth



## skiwindjunkie (Aug 29, 2009)

I am going to paint a brick hearth backsplash the same color as my walls. What is the best application for this? My plan was to wash the brick with Dirtec. Let dry. Do I need to clean the brick? Caulk any cracks in the grout lines. Prime with a Kilz latex primer ext/int. Then paint with a latex paint two coats-semi gloss interior. Is this correct? What seen would be the best? Should I use a specific latex paint for masonry so it does not yellow from the heat? I will be getting my paint at Home Depot. Hey Thanks!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

worse statement was getting paint form Home Depot or Lowes. Both are low end and quality paints are always a better value. Use masonry paint after proper cleaning. Heat has nothing to do with this application of paint type.


----------



## skiwindjunkie (Aug 29, 2009)

that was helpful


----------



## skiwindjunkie (Aug 29, 2009)

*Finished*

Since I did not get any useful advice I thought I would post my finished product. I did not wash the brick as it was clean. I used a Kilz 2 latex primer. Then I caulked brick gaps & holes as well as the trim with Phenoseal Vinyl Adhesive Caulk. Two coats of Glidden's evermore interior latex eggshell paint. I also painted the woodstove with High Heat Black RustOleum. I did not use the advice from this website but did ask at stores & researched it on the internet with better answers.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Please post back after you have had a fire going for a few days.:whistling2:


----------



## skiwindjunkie (Aug 29, 2009)

Had a fire almost every night since. The stove had a mild smell from the woodstove paint on the first fire but so far it looks and works GREAT!


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

It looks very nice, good job


----------

